# Planning for the 2008 NGRC in Phoenix



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I'm planning to go, and went to figure out a rough schedule. Went to the site, and woah! The vendor hall is open really weird hours.


For example, seems it is open from 4pm to 9pm on Thursday. Why? All I can guess is that the railroad tours are in Tucson that day, so they figure everyone will drive the 2 hours to Tucson in the morning, and no reason to have the vendor hall open?


Has anyone else thought the hours of the vendor hall is just plain weird?


What days are people planning to attend? My tentative dates are check in Wednesday evening, then get up at crack of dawn and haul out to Tucson for the tours... or maybe drive to Tucson (I live in San Diego) Wednesday, and then go to the tours, and check into the hotel Thursday afternoon, see the vendor show until 9pm, etc.


Just wondering how people are planning to handle this.


Regards, Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg,


I'm flying out probably late on Monday night.  Wed. the 30th, Duncan's Sun Dancer RR is on the tour schedule.  On Thursday May 1st is the approved, official MLS day at the Sun Dancer./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


Tommy


Rio Gracie


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, 
The vendor hall hours at the conventions do seem to have strange hours and I suspect it is just as you say. Registration numbers at the conventions are really not that large, so if most of your registered attendees are out on tours there is little need for the vendor hall to be open. 

Looking forward to seeing the days when most folks are attending. We hope to make it for at least part of it, so I would like to catch the time when most of our friends are around! 

Steve


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg (and all), 
There are a bunch of layouts open for the tour(s), and I'm guessing it's on the order of about 12 to 15 per day here in the Phoenix area. 
Tours run until 2:00 pm, so there is a little time to get cleaned up before hitting the hall, or that evening's events. 
Like Tommy mentioned, I'm on the tour on Wednesday, and were hosting an MLS open house Thursday afternoon/early evening


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep plan to arrive early Weds to take in a few layouts around the area. As Greg says the hall hrs are strange. Later RJD


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing as it is a new page, I'll add that Jill and I will be attending, and most certainly, we will be at Duncans on the Thursday.


We are staying at the Crown Plaza Hotel. See you in the bar........................


Rod F.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

All right Rod in the bar now thats my way of relaxing after a hard days drive.  Later RJD


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We're at the Crowne Plaza 29th - 4th.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

I reckon the wifely one and I will be parked somewhere nearby for the duration of the convention (testing out a new RV).


We're hoping to finally meet some MLS'rs face-to-face this time...


Dawg


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Dis goan be so much phun!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I can hardley wait.  Goning to be a fun week.  Especially if I get to visit Phils layout and do my inspection  Later RJD


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course if you folks get bored waiting for the vendor hall to open, you can always hang at the live steam track.  Bring an engine and while away the day, you might even forget there is other things going on


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 01/13/2008 6:17 PM
Yep I can hardley wait.  Goning to be a fun week.  Especially if I get to visit Phils layout and do my inspection  Later RJD


Who might Phil be?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil be there in the Phoenix area who I met on another forum and has one cool layout.  Later RJD


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 02/10/2008 5:23 PM
Phil be there in the Phoenix area who I met on another forum and has one cool layout.  Later RJD


Boy, that really narrowed it down...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif
If you're so inclined, swing by.
Just back from our vacation, and back to work out in the shop.  Buildings must arise from the piles of wood...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Preliminary menu is looking like:
* Beef short ribs
* Bratwurst (sauer kraut if desired)
* Burgers (cheese available)
* Potato material (small, red, - either wedged and pan fried, or boiled)
* Romaine lettuce/salad
* Appropriate condiments

All prediacted on the budget holding out, and all of this is subect to modification, depending upon what might strike my fancy between now and then...

Be advised, we are carnivores, and eschew vegan tendencies...  Salad and greens are good, but only as accompaniment to meat...

Additional suggestions will be entertained...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan: Do not know if  he wants other folks to know.  So I figured he may chime in.  Of course it depends if he happens to be around that weekend.    Looking to make the trip.  Heading to Perry tomorrow.  Yepi spend spend  Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob I will have my LS Mike with me as was planning running at Gregs house after heading out Friday. So may look 
you all up at the show. Later RJD


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 02/13/2008 10:57 AM
Duncan: Do not know if  he wants other folks to know.  So I figured he may chime in.  Of course it depends if he happens to be around that weekend.    Looking to make the trip.  Heading to Perry tomorrow.  Yepi spend spend  Later RJD

Not a problem...  

If you're inclined to swing by the MLS open house at the SDRR, chime in here:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/13/postid/10269/view/topic/Default.aspx

Getting a head count...


----------

